# Wheatpaste Tutorial



## AlwaysLost

Looks like I may be taking my art to the street soon so I wanted to share this info I found over at bombing science. Its an art website just to be clear. There s no actual bombs.



So, you wanna know all about wheatpasting huh? Well heres how it is....wheatpaste is pretty much a glue made by graff writers to put up posters that will be NEAR impossible to tear down if pasted up properly....the glue is mainly comprised up of Water and Flour......it works by first brushing/rolling the wheatpaste onto the surface you plan to paste your poster onto....brush the paste a little bit bigger than the poster itself, make sures its a nice thick coat on the wall....now smooth the poster down over it.....try to remove all the air bubbles, creases, etc.....try and make it as smooth as possible onto the paste....now just brush/roll a thin coat over the front of the poster (whatever paste thats left on your brush should be fine) to seal the poster to the wall....done! The paste will take a few hours to dry, but if its properly put up, it will be nearly impossible to tear down! Pasting is a great and easy way to get up, i mean....i could burn anybody with pasting because i could put up a 6 foot poster faster than they could finish a quick fill in.....interested yet?

You wanna make some paste now? You ready to go bomb shit? Well you gotta make some posters first! ALWAYS REMEMBER: THE THINNER THE PAPER, THE BETTER...the reason why that is is because you want your poster saturated completely in paste, and the thinner the more pressed against the wall and more saturated in paste...Now, ive heard of a lot of diff. papers being used for posters, but i highly recommend the following:

Newsprint: Probably the most ideal paper....you can get them from a printing press...they usually throw the last few meters of the roll of newsprint cause they cant use it in the machine...go talk to them! You can buy big pads of it at Hobby Lobby for like $6....

Butcher Paper: Not so sure where to get this, but one side of it is waxed, so use the other side....good stuff though!

Xerox Paper: Pretty much the paper that Xerox/Photocopy machines print on (no, not your A4 Home Printer paper...) this paper is used when making posters using the computer....we'll cover that later.....

Wrapping Paper: Use the white side.....thin stuff! I can get a roll of it at the dollar store....

Ive also heard of some people ripping out pages of the phone book, spray painting it white, and using that for handmade posters!....whatever floats your boat!

Now for making posters....you have 2 options.....Hand-Drawn, or PC Made.....for Hand drawn, use markers that wont fade in the sun....Sharpie Paints, Pilots, Decos, etc...For PC made copies....print them at home and go get copys of it from a Xerox/Photocopy machine...i know it sounds pointless, but the paper is of better quality, so is the ink...it wont fade in the sun, and nor will the ink smear..... ....SO DONT USE HOME PRINTER COPIES! IT ISNT WORTH IT!!!

When you make your posters, you want to paste with a purpose...you want a good picture to draw peoples attention, and then words to explain it....or just doing karaks is fine too....i dont recommend signing your posters though.....it can only link you too more tags if your caught....so i dont recommend it....

Now that you've made a poster, its optional to MIST a coat of Shellac or Clear Acrylic over the poster on both sides....but thats optional....


Now you've got your poster....its ready to get your supplies! I recommend a brush if its your first time pasting, and then i recommend a roller for bigger jobs and higher spots.....i'd suggest getting a brush AT LEAST 3 INCHES WIDE! ..you may want gloves to wear too! Nothing fancy....just get a pack of disposable gloves.....you wont regret wearing these.....also bring a bag.....you dont wanna have to carry home a paste soaked brush....now as for storing paste? I would only recommend 2 routes...the squirt bottle, or the XL Fast Food cup.....it looks very suspicious walking around with a bucket and a roller.....As for the squirt bottle, play it off! Cops ask, its a whey protein shake.....for the XL fast food cup? You just bought a milkshake and your on your way home! Here's how i would work for either:

Squirt Bottle: Use either a dish soap bottle (with the sticker ripped off and the bottle cleaned of course!) or a Water Bottle with a squirt cap...this is what i use. Squirt an outline of the shape of your poster a little bit bigger than the outline of the poster itself....i'd say an inch or 2 bigger.....then just fill in the outline by squirting paste inside of the outline so its roughly filled with paste....now brush it all down nice and even....apply your poster right over the paste, press it down nice, smoothing it out trying to leave no air bubbles or creases....now squirt a thin line of paste an inch above the top of the poster, now brush the line of paste straight down over the poster, giving it a thin top coat....done! Now put the brush in the bag, and close the cap to your bottle.....

For the XL cup: Goto McDonalds or some other Fast Food place, and get the biggest supersize cup they have.....now fill it with paste (not all the way to the top!...like 3/4 full) and put the brush inside of the cup, leaving the handle stick out of the straw opening...now just remove the brush (with the lid on the upper part of the handle, acting as a guard against splattering paste) and begin to paste out an outline bigger than that of your poster, make sure to dip the brush in the paste again if need be...you want a thick coat on the wall! Then, apply the poster, smooth it out, and then apply a thin top coat like always....done! Put the brush back in the cup, and leave!

So now, you've made your posters, gotten your supplies, and decided your container....whats next? The paste, thats what! Wheatpaste is SOOOO easy to make, its cheap, and you get a lot of bang for your buck! Here are the best recipes i have ever used....i recommend these recipes more than any other paste recipe out there!!!! But still experiment within reason! Also, when making paste, i recommend using a wisk! Great for getting out the lumps....and always add the additives when the paste is OFF the heat and COOLED:

-Wheatpaste-
- Simmer 1 cup of Water
— Pour one cup of All Purpose White Flour
into 2 cups of cold water. Stir with wisk. Pour into
simmering water
-Stir thoroughly for approx. 3-5 mins on Medium heat. Now stop stirring for about 10 seconds....if a bubble rises to the surface of the paste and pops, then it has "boiled" and goto next step, if one didnt, then keep stirring and check for the bubble again every 1 minute until it occurs, then proceed to the next step
— After paste has heated to a boil, switch stove to low heat and cook the paste for at least half an hour, at this point, the paste should have the consistency of vanilla pudding, stir CONSTANTLY and adjust as necessary: (Too thick, more water! Too thin, more flour!) It will become thinner and more transparent....
— Upon reaching desired (smooth, pliable, and somewhat
transparent) consistency, take paste off the heat and
let cool to room temp by leaving it sit out, stirring it every 3-5 mins or so.... The optimal consistency of the paste at the end should be that of a Vanilla Milkshake....
*Optional* After paste has cooled, add one of the Paste Additives listed below...

-Bombing Paste Recipe-
1 cup of Bleached White Flour
1/2 cup of rice flour
3 teaspoons of cornstarch
2 cups of water

Combine bleached flour, rice flour, and water in a pot
on the stove on low heat. The mixture should be very
watery. Stir the mixture constantly with a wire wisk
until the paste begins to thicken just a tiny bit. This
may take about ten min. Take the pot off the heat when
you start to feel the mixture thickening. In a jar
with a lid, combine three teaspoons of corn starch with
a half a cup of water. Tighten the lid and shake the
mixture until there are no lumps of cornstarch visible.
Add the cornstarch mixture to the flour mixture and
stir for another 2 minutes. Store in aitright container until use.
***Make sure you stir constantly!***
***ADD NO EXTRA ADDITIVES TO THIS RECIPE!**

Paste Additives
Here are some good things to add to your paste to increase its performance....ADD THESE WHEN PASTE HAS COOLED DOWN TO ROOM TEMPERATURE AND NOT WHILST IT IS STILL HOT!!!

White Sugar or Corn Starch: Add about a handful of either to your paste when cooled for added stickiness/strength!

Wood Glue: Add LAST MINUTE (in other words, add it in the paste right before you leave to go paste....i'd say add 1 parts Wood Glue for every 5 parts paste......it helps increase its strength, and makes it more waterproof....

Minwax Polyacrylic: An idea of my own...like Polyurethane, it creates a stong clear finish....Make it waterproof, and a lot stronger....ADD THIS LAST MINUTE ALSO!!!!

Clove Oil or Witch Hazel: I'd say 10 Drops per 3 cups will keep your paste from molding for longer....i'd say it would extend the shelf life with refrigeration to about 2 weeks tops....good stuff!

That is really all i could mention.....for higher spots, invest like $10 for a nice roller with an extension pole to get those hard to reach spots.....DONT add crushed lightbulbs to your paste mix....you'll get charged with intention to harm a city worker too if your caught....USE ALL PURPOSE FLOUR instead of Wheat Flour.....more adhesive and no brown specks! ....There prolly more but ill add it later when this is posted up and stickied, and im not so tired....i hope this helped!

-RaZoR-


----------



## Magepalm

Right on good info <3
This state sucks is it just me? Or does it suck alot? lol.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Magepalm said:


> Right on good info <3
> This state sucks is it just me? Or does it suck alot? lol.



I like Missouri its been very good to me over the years. But I live in KC which is very nice. As long as you stay out of East KC or Kansas City Kansas those are very dangerous.


----------

